# 2018 Trick or Treators count



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

So for us its done. Its 9:30 here we had SO many kids. We ran out of candy! Over 40

Also went to a neighbors and hung out there for an hour which was fun. I think this was the best Halloween i have has in years!

How many ToTs came to your home this year? What was the kids favorite? For me they loved the glow sticks and yo yos


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

About 70-80. Pretty good considering it rained.,


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Aug 23, 2007)

Had 65 people, down from last year's numbers.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Our trick or treat was last night for us. We had 392 trick or treaters come by. That's up by over a hundred from last year. We had a ton of fun and got a lot of scares.


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

More from last year, which completely surprised me since it's the middle of the week. Definitely well under 50 but I think last year we only got 15 kids. Only bought a bag of 130 pieces and we still have some leftover despite giving the kids a few pieces.

I don't know how you guys with hundreds of TOTs do it!


----------



## CH31 (Jul 10, 2017)

We had 48. We're in a new house so thats 48 more than last year. Thrilled!


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

We had at least 300.

I live between two towns, and they all come to my subdivision.

Had a great time.


----------



## DayTek (Aug 20, 2005)

Just over 30 here tonight. That is average. It rained all day and then cleared around 3:00 and was not too chilly ?
Happy Halloween!


----------



## ViennaMike (Oct 14, 2008)

About 50 here in Northern Virginia. That's up from 30-35 for the past few years. Weather was perfect. I simplified my props a bit this year, making me much less stressed the last few days, and still received tons of kudos from kids and parents! My favorite was the set of kids that came back a second time, this time bringing their dad so he could see it.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Big fat ZERO.


----------



## WingedNazgul (Sep 24, 2018)

we has about 50-75 kids this year, definitely our best year. There were a lot of new families with kids in the neighborhood that helped and we are starting to get a lot of people from other neighborhoods. I have no idea how those that get several hundred manage. My son was really disappointed as it was his first year in his new apartment. He got 6 TOTS.


----------



## Syrkres (Aug 4, 2018)

Well I can say I had more than double last year (just moved in to new house last year) though it was only 25, last year was 12. My sister more in the center of town had 70+.

So I need to promote more, get the props up early next year.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Numbers were down this year. Only around 50. It was a nice night weather wise. Not sure why there weren't more.I decided to expand the display this year and all who came loved it. We had breezy to gusty winds and it was tough but all props survived well,


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

220 this year, down around 100. Darn weather........................... had a blast and the costumes were great.


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

I didn't keep track but gave out 80 bucks worth of candy and even cans of PlayDough. So many kids. I gave out beer to adults. One thing I will do next year is to make treat bags for dogs. Had a lot of dogs in costume show up. xD


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

I'll just be over here being bitter about zero ToTs. Don't mind me.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

250 ish ... down 200 from last year & our best was 500 2 years ago

was amazed that we got that many this year due to the crazy rain today and the lost many days leading up 2 today caused by the rain the weeks before so we didn't have as many props as i'd like, but no one else knew what my plans were, so it was good, even though extremely stressful

feedback was amazing and we got a bunch of new people this year

amk


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

lilibat said:


> I'll just be over here being bitter about zero ToTs. Don't mind me.


damn, that really sucks :-(

amk


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

annamarykahn said:


> 250 ish ... down 200 from last year & our best was 500 2 years ago
> 
> was amazed that we got that many this year due to the crazy rain today and the lost many days leading up 2 today caused by the rain the weeks before so we didn't have as many props as i'd like, but no one else knew what my plans were, so it was good, even though extremely stressful
> 
> ...


I hate you.


----------



## bayoubrigh (Jan 12, 2007)

It was the last (6th year) of our haunt and we got about 360ish with a few more just getting treats and not going through the haunt so round it up to about 400. A good year with great weather too.


----------



## scaryflying (Oct 15, 2015)

We had just over 400 this year, which is our biggest year. Just surprised that by 9:15pm it was done......but it is a school night. 

Happy Halloween to all!


----------



## deadhouseplant (Aug 10, 2011)

125, our personal best, up from 110 last year. I ran out of treat bags and had to switch to regular candy/ left over toys from making the bags. It rained but not too hard, the way the weather was forecasted I was afraid I was going to get stuck with a bunch of bags and instead I ran out. I'm thinking I better make a bunch more next year in case the weather is better. Our last 5 TOTers were after 9 pm, two teen girls and then three teen girls, all wearing volleyball uniforms, we figured they must have had a game and were on there way home. 

And don't feel bad if you didn't get any, before we moved to this house three years ago we lived in a house for 16 years and never got a single TOTer. So after that I'm really happy just to get them.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

I don't think we hit 400, which was my albeit optimistic target figure. It got really crazy for about 90 minutes, but, by and large, it was a really nice number for us. We jad 220 last year. I was able to interact with the TOT's to a certain extent, not just hand out candy.
Biggest laugh of the night came at 4:30, full daylight, when a lady walking her dog had to restrain him from attacking our giant spider. If you build a prop that scares a dog, you know you're doing something right...


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

Had 27, which is down from last year's 40. Kind of disappointing.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

34, down from the 60s last year, down from 98 the year before. 

I tell ya, I've yet to figure out tots. Last year it was cold, I had decorations out and the whole yard lighted blue, and with me sitting right in the driveway they were missing me because my door light wasn't on. This year I didn't really decorate, had the door lights on, and still know I got bypassed by groups. I mean you can't win for losing.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

We had 230-240 TOTs which is up around 50 from last year and up around a 125 from the year before. The weather was perfect which was surprising for WY. Kids and parents all had fun, had a lot of them taking pics. of or with various props. 
Favorite part of the night was getting a couple around 25-30 yrs. old show up all dressed up and said they knew it was weird to be their age and out trick or treating but we were the only house they wanted to trick or treat at. They had been driving by my house every day since I set up my decorations and they just had to come and check them all out.


----------



## MrF_ (Jun 21, 2018)

About 65. It goes up and down every year. This year was better than last, which was about 55.


----------



## gcbike (Aug 9, 2018)

started at 6 here ,but was drizzling and only had 20 before 7pm nothing after ,shut it down before 7:30


----------



## sarahjanu (Nov 10, 2016)

We had about 24-30 Kids. Hard to tell because my husband and I both answered the door and gave out candy by grabbing a handful out of my copper-cauldron. I gave out way more candy then last yeat, but my daughter brought back the same amount from her ToT tour  The adults loved my display and I think at least one dad will decorate big himself next year because he got really excited when I told him my stuff was mainly homemade. Only thing that troubles me is that we may have missed some ToTler because the doorbell was broke and not everyone dared to just enter or knock hard.


----------



## LDSman (Nov 1, 2018)

3 total. About the same as last year. Most of the kids seem to go elsewhere to trick or treat.


----------



## guitarist155 (Sep 25, 2007)

145 here with a couple hay rides. 
Had a lot of rain here off and on all day and everything was soaked up until about 5pm. 
All of the weatherproofing of the animatronics etc worked great and we still managed a big yard haunt walk through. Lots of compliments.


----------



## Maniac Marshall (Sep 17, 2017)

down a little this year, only 175. I had bought enough candy for 250. Overall, a pretty nice year.

It was raining until 5, then a heavy mist from 6-7, then pretty nice until 830. Zero wind, which really helped the fog look great.


----------



## N2 Halloween (Nov 18, 2017)

We went through six bags of pixie stix, two big bags of dum dum’s a box of mini candy canes, two bags of 100 grand bars and I was adement about giving only one piece per tricker treater. We still ran out of candy at about 8:30. The Weather was great this year here in N. California. Little windy so fog machines were not very effective and one of the fog machines burned up from running out of fog juice :/

ToT’s by my guestimate was about 100+ And well over 600 total trick or treators. Heck we run out of cany every year and that is after spending about $50.00 in candy. I know it is not a lot of money considering the price of candy these days but my other half thought we had spent enough. There is always next year.


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

We had 20 tots. Way down from last year. We had close to 200. What a HUGE disappointment!! It rained all day and nite. It's still raining today. Sick of it.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

What makes it hard is that years ago I did it more for me and my love of it all. As the years have passed now, through all the hard setup work and tear down, I really do it more for them. It's getting hard just to begin dragging all this stuff out as I get older. When the tot numbers are low on a decent weather night, it hurts. The only consolation was that every single one of the 50 or so really appreciated display and said so. And I thanked them and let them know it means a lot to hear it. Onward...


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

we don't get any where i live, so i went to my mom and dad's for the early part of ToT (our town moved it to Tuesday because of rain that ended up not happening last night). they usually get 70-80 and i'd say they were on track for that when i left. i came on home because i wanted to be at our house for part of the official ToT hours, and we ended up getting one! our neighbor's nephew stopped by, we were thrilled.


----------



## MorganaMourning (Jun 10, 2014)

We got 36 kids. Down from last year - which was 55. Weather was great but a bit windy. Packed up by 8:15.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

A storm blew in last night so I figured Halloween was going to get rained out, but it passed pretty quickly and people started coming out. Got about 54 trick or treaters total, which is pretty good for us, on a week night. Had lots of kids and parents tell us they liked the decorations, which is always nice to hear. Shut everything down by 8:45 or so.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

We had around 50 that took candy, but many more that walked up with their kids/friends or just stood in the street and stared. The weather was excellent and it only started cooling down around 7:30-8, but stayed pretty warm up to about 8:30. We actually had a lot of drop offs and people telling us that they were told to come over from other parts of town this year. I suspect my actual ToT number is much higher, because usually out of a group of 4-8 only 2-3 took candy unless it was a group of teens. I should probably invest in a clicker or something next year.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

We didn’t keep count, but we went through 300 individual bags in an hour and a half. It was our most ever.


----------



## themeparkman (Mar 7, 2016)

hope you ok cant get any sound from my atmosfearfx set up what am i doing wrong im in england


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I made 90 treat bags. Nothing left when we came home. Considering the rainy weather and the last 2 years numbers I think maybe some trick or treaters probably took extra bags.


----------



## MissT (Dec 18, 2013)

lilibat said:


> Big fat ZERO.


Commiserations. Had the same here, as it rained hard (1.5 inches), with thunder, lightning, and talk of a tornado sighting. Oh well, at least I had fun decorating . . .


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

I had 7...….seriously considering stopping. I have decorated since 1994..... Only house for blocks that was handing out candy. Really depressing.


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

Another year of absolutely zero. At this point I'm not sure I'd know what to do with myself if someone came to the door. Pretty sure the lady two doors down thought I was nuts when I trick or treated at my own house but that's okay. Thing is, I don't think there were any kids in my part of the neighborhood at all because I spent most of the early part of the night popping in and out, futzing with things and I didn't hear or see any kids at all.


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

Because I'm kind of a techie-data geek, I use one of those hand counters to keep track of how many people come through the house. We had 853, which is down slightly from last year's 867. I had anticipated more, seeing how we had an increase each year, but I'm not too disappointed. 

In the first few minutes, we had more people come through than the total of any of the fundraisers.  
But on the other hand, we did collect an extra $250, which makes the fundraiser total near $1500 (I haven't done a final count). 

Don't hate me lilibat.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

We had somewhere in the neighborhood of 230-235 which is almost exactly the same as last year. I was really surprised, as the weather was awful throughout the day. Hard rain, strong north wind, temp around 50f and wind chill of around 40. The rain let up around 6pm and at 7pm they started coming and didn't stop till 8:45. I figured with so many indoor "safe" alternatives all over town, people would just go to those but nope! They restored my faith in the future of trick or treating! It's still a tradition they want to keep alive, even with the plethora of trunk or treats and what not. 
I had a last minute appointment in a neighboring town and had to white-knuckle drive home in a huge storm. plus I wasn't feeling well so I was ready to forget the whole thing, but I'm glad we set up and pushed through anyway. The kids were having a blast and didn't mind the weather in the least.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I tripled last years count at...................................................................................................wait for it............................................................................................................................18!!

  

I buy enough candy for about 30-50 kids & we haven't had that number in years so I can't imagine what I'd do if we had hundreds!!

But this year it was great weather with temps 70°+, same for today, so that helped a lot. 

We also had a lot of kids that didn't bother with costumes but I don't care about that, I was just glad what I set up (which was scaled back for me), wasn't lost on only 3-5 kids.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I had 12, about half the normal amount. They liked the decorations and especially the hovering ghost and all were very polite. This was the first year I stayed inside and let them ring the doorbell. I normally sit outside so my dog doesn't go crazy when they come to the door, but none of the kids minded when she came out and sniffed them.


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

RCIAG said:


> I tripled last years count at...................................................................................................wait for it............................................................................................................................18!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We buy candy for us. Some of it goes to ToTs, the vast majority we eat. So we got a bag of 240 and maybe gave out 50.


----------



## mariem (Oct 7, 2012)

Awe Terror Tom that sucks. Sorry to hear that. I was considering quitting after the last couple of years but things were better this year. Even though we still had way less than usual (predicting snow) the energy from the kids was so much better than it has been the last couple of years.


----------



## mariem (Oct 7, 2012)

They were predicting snow yesterday but it was nice out thank goodness. It is usually cold so I have to wear my snow pants and snow boots under my witch costume but this year it was actually a nice day with no wind, rain or snow. It started raining during the night and is still raining but that is okay now that Halloween is over. There was a community gathering at the community hall where they had hot dogs, hot chocolate, costume contests and fireworks so we didn't think we would get many door to door kids but we still got 89 kids. It is still way less than we used to get but the whole energy thing was different and I was so glad to see it. It re-energised me and now I can look forward to next year. I am still surprised at the number of kids we got because we have been having lots of bears wandering around and there is a sow with a couple of cubs as well so I thought most kids would be inside at the hall. The forest fires were all around us this summer so there are more bears, cougars etc than usual. The bears are still feeding so they haven't headed to their dens yet. Of course that makes it dangerous for kids to be out TOTing.


----------



## cleanfreak (Jul 20, 2015)

1422.
Weather was awesome.
Costumes were awesome.
At one point they were lined down the street. 

My guess is I will have 2000 or more by year 2020 on a Saturday night. It truly hurts my heart to hear of none or very little TOT's.


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

47. Lowest number we've ever had, and even though it rained all day, the period the TOTs were out was dry and pretty warm for this area. The kids only had one layer of clothes under their costumes. Now I'm going to go look up what I reported for last year, because I'm pretty sure that's about 2/3 what we usually have.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

themeparkman said:


> hope you ok cant get any sound from my atmosfearfx set up what am i doing wrong im in england


Hmmm...you need to make sure the volume is all the way up on the projector, could that be it?


----------



## FogMaster (Jul 4, 2018)

I had a little over 300, a whole variety of age ranges. Weather has been one of the best years for Halloween.


----------



## darthrott (Oct 20, 2010)

about 250 to 300, significantly down from years past due to the rain here in OHIO, we usually have between 400 to 500 TOTs


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

We had about 60. I think that's down a bit from previous years. I noticed it was mostly older kids and not many little ones. Maybe I overdid it on the scary aspect? I don't think so and it seemed there were just not as many kids out last night. I know there was a trick or treat event downtown from 3-6pm so I wonder if that took away from the neighborhood traffic. Oh well, those that came had a good time.


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

260, 30 more than last year. Hardly anyone this side of town (In England) decorates so I am pleased with that.


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

I moved into a new house in a new city this year so I didn't know what to expect. I didn't get any TOTers until 7 and by then I was giving handfuls lol I ran out of candy after the 10th Toter and had to resort to giving out cookies and after that ran out, I had to turn off the lights lol. I think I probably had about 30-35 kids come through but it could of been in the 50s if I didnt run out


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

2001: 14 
2003: 0 
2005: 31 
2007: 23 
2009: 48 
2013: 52 
2017: 54
*2018: 57*

First came after 5 and the last before 8:30. Kept the light on until 9:30.


----------



## Industen (Oct 12, 2006)

600 probably 100 more then last year. I hand out glow sticks with candy so I get a head count. 100 per container


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

Perfect weather, tons of trick or treaters, from tiny toddlers to someone I'm pretty sure was at least 70. We didn't count, woe! However, it was pretty steady from 5 til about 9. Not a single one of our ToTs was without costume. Lots of teens, and they all dressed up, even if it was just some little effort, which I appreciated. Our oldest ToT was also dressed up, as a Flintstones gal using a very large purse as a treat bag. lol She was with a family and there were little ones with her, and that was our last group. 

I like the ideas I've seen about how to easily keep track of numbers, but we just let them grab a handful of candy, so we can't use it as a count. I could check the security cameras, ha. I might just get a counter thingie for the gate. I'm curious now as to what the actual numbers were!

It was a blast, just an absolutely stellar Halloween. Our costumes were a hit, even though most people seemed to think we were an apocalypse theme, or biohazard? Eh, not enough Doctor Who fans, I guess. (My husband and I were Dr. Constantine and a VAD Nurse from DW's The Empty Child/The Doctor Dances. )


----------



## chachabella (Jul 3, 2013)

Our number, 150-sh, was some what down from last year. It was an erratic showing of TOTers I figured due tot he crappy weather. It was wet and drizzly although not cold. Then around 8:30 when we decided to go inside we had a huge rush of last minute groups and families. I assume that is because we live on a road that leads out to a neighboring farm town. I think they came in town, went to other neighborhoods first, and hit us on the way back out.

There was an adorable 22 month old having his first real Halloween. The family lives out in the farm community and pass us every day as they come in town for work, and to drop him off at daycare. He has been infatuated with our house all month. His family specifically brought him to our yard to start the evening. He walked all around pointing at all the props and shouting "Hoween? Hoween! Hoween? Hoween!" After at least ten minutes they finally decided it was time to move on. He threw the biggest tantrum when they tried to lead him away. They had to carry him out screaming and crying. It was heartbreaking and adorable at the same time! A real haunt enthusiast in the making <3


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

We ended up right around 300 this year. Perfect weather.


----------



## BarryJ (Oct 17, 2009)

I started with about 2200 pieces of candy. Friends brought two or three bags. I have 500 pieces left. So I'm guessing it must have been 1000 ToTs.


----------



## Cali Specter (Sep 16, 2015)

We started at 5:00pm and ran out of candy by 7:45pm, 3000+ pieces, one per ToT. Down from 2016 due to a weekday.


----------



## Cali Specter (Sep 16, 2015)

Here’s a time lapse video of my neighbors yard. This gives you an idea of the flow of foot traffic on our closed street during Halloween.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BpoKtWblVZM/


----------



## Jerseyscare (Oct 2, 2012)

"build it and they will come", scare them at door, make them say "trick or treat" plus give them full size candy bars. So yes I bribe them to come!
Great weather, midweek, (weekends I go down on numbers), About 500 individual TOTers
Started with porch lights on, a couple of cute decorations and 0.0 came to my house, actually watch them skip my house.
(elder woman lived there before my purchase) I took that as a challenge and have built to the current numbers about 35-50 more each year.
I live behind a k-3, which does a Halloween parade and has added (2nd year) a Truck or Treat, which ends at about 3:30 and creates a line out the door to the street. But then it slows to a more comfortable rate.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

We probably had over 800 got through the haunt and gave out about 520 candy bars. Many didn't even want the candy but just do the haunted house. Frankly, I'm hoping for lower numbers next year. It got to be a matter of crowd control. Granted, having TV news coverage three times showing your address on the screen drew a lot of people but it was a mob scene at one point and not fun. I know for many of us it's a numbers game but I think you can have too many people and it makes it more of a chore.


----------



## pjones (Nov 5, 2018)

My wife an I put our house on auto pilot so that we can take our kids out as a family. We fill our candy bowl and leave it outside at our door with a sign to take three pieces. Last year there was a bit of candy left when we got back but the weather was much colder, this year I had to fill it twice because it was low before we finished taking the kids around, we had a larger number of people out because the weather was great for us this year. I'm guessing we had about 60 kids come by this year. Our first kids came by around 6:00 and our last came at about 9:30.


----------



## SpookyBethesda (Oct 30, 2015)

We had around 40-50 kids, but it seemed that things died down a lot earlier this year vs. previous years. Streets were empty by 7:30 pm. We had a lot of fun but I wish that things had gone on for another hour or so.


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Interesting turnout this year....a down year in terms of ToTs (only about 85-ish), but we did have a large number of the neighborhood adults come out to spend time wandering the haunt.

Most of these adult visitors have kids that are off in college, or even older, so they were only there to check things out for themselves. 

It turned into a very relaxing and enjoyable evening of conversation, with lots of questions regarding the props, effects, and reasons behind the display.

The best part? Many of these same folks had put decorations in their yards, windows, and on their porches for the first time that we can recall....that was really great to see.


----------



## danb708 (Jun 4, 2010)

Probably over 300 including adults, we moved to a new town and wow we are in a popular neighborhood!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

We had 743.....A record for us.


----------



## theric85 (Feb 23, 2014)

Some very impressive numbers! I think I had roughly 70. Shooting for 100 next year, I think people are starting to make a point to see my haunt now. I'm almost 100% confident I'm the only one in my city that has a yard like mine. The weather was perfect, except for the wind blowing the wrong way.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I got 45, which was up 10 or so from last year. It's about par, since while there's tons of kids in the neighborhood, we don't have sidewalks or streetlights. I'm not sure where they all go.....

It was an absolutely perfect night, around the mid 50s - AND the sun even came out for a bit before the township outdoor warning sirens went off (sirens go off at beginning & end of ToT). Seeing the sun was a shock, since the last few years have been rain or rain/snow.


----------



## ChimpDaddy (Jun 16, 2014)

We blew through our 600 pieces of candy at 90 minutes in and had to start giving away the teal pumpkin toys. I would say around 700 this year...


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

We had 214, down a little from last year. Had plenty of candy left over (HAD!) We ran from 6-9. Our city's "OFFICIAL" trick or treat hours were 6-8 but we stayed open a little longer because we get a lot of drive by trick or treaters on their way to or from other events.


----------



## Guywithmonsters (Oct 13, 2015)

We had 43 which is a bug jump from the 25-30 we usually get. Sadly we didn't have enough prizes for the games for the last 13 but i think they were happy tp play and get candy anyway.


----------



## Debbie_High (Aug 1, 2014)

We had over 500. My street really gets into Halloween. We have one neighbor who decorates for Christmas in October and his costume is Cousin Eddie from Christmas Vacation, Two other neighbors combine efforts and build a Haunted House in the driveway. Neighbor across the way had a Monsters Inc dance party in his Mike costume. Next door was Zombie Carnival with a PVC ferris wheel with zombie dolls, a ring master, bearded lady and fortune teller. Our house for the last few years has been a full graveyard and our version of Haunted Mansion.


----------



## Cali Specter (Sep 16, 2015)

Totally agree. Having friends and family helps alleviate some of the headaches. Our saving grace is that the local PD rolls out at 9:00pm advising to clear out streets prior to opening it back up. By then it dies out fairly quickly which is a good thing. Only 364 days to go...



jdubbya said:


> We probably had over 800 got through the haunt and gave out about 520 candy bars. Many didn't even want the candy but just do the haunted house. Frankly, I'm hoping for lower numbers next year. It got to be a matter of crowd control. Granted, having TV news coverage three times showing your address on the screen drew a lot of people but it was a mob scene at one point and not fun. I know for many of us it's a numbers game but I think you can have too many people and it makes it more of a chore.


----------



## RoseMaree (Sep 14, 2018)

We stopped counting after 200 Trick or Treaters. We gave out about 60 pounds of candy. Had about a pound left in the sandworm at the end of the night. This is the first year that we had neighbors that had big draw displays. 
For the past 5 years our house was the only one on the block that went all out. We were so happy to have Halloween display company. Our house had Beetlejuice vs Ghostbusters, our
neighbors across the street had Nightmare Before Christmas & a fire pit , our neighbors to our right had a Coven of Witches casting spells with their pet howling Werewolf and a fire pit. We all had sounds & music playing. Trick or Treaters would hear our block before they would see it. My husband parked Ecto 13 on the street with the lights on. Trick or Treaters called their friends telling them that had to see everything going on. Happy to report the PVC High Striker and both cardboard mallets survived. Not sure who enjoyed testing their strength more the kids or the adults.


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi all, we 'ad th' Black Pearl back up after Davy Jones 'ad it stored in a bott'l fer last 4 yrs.. th' wretch'd kiddos began showin' at 5pm .. lil tykes first, then th' older ones .. stopped countin' after 8pm, an' by then 400 swabs 'ad been by.. many chats, an' photos with.. last stragglers abt 8:30 then we called it done. Went thru 5 Costco-sized bags, 1000 pieces.. but a terrific night fer middl-o'-th'-week, aye?


----------



## Bluesdaddy (Sep 18, 2014)

We had just shy of 400 Trick-or-Treaters. Cars lined up for a block to drive by. It amazes me how many people come without children and how well they can notice the changes made to our setup. All positive comments. I always think of the line in Field of Dreams that says "build it, and they will come." GOTTA LOVE IT!


----------



## Sky (Sep 19, 2016)

Well, besides babysitting, we had only 40. I was surprised because it was a beautiful night! It was so much warmer than last year. I love Halloween!


----------



## SlayKnotV1 (Jul 6, 2012)

*my wife made 1,000 candy bags and we had one of those big cauldrons that party sells filled to the top with loose candy. we got our first TOT'er around 2:45 and by 7:30 all the bags were gone. then the cauldron was empty by 9:30. so if I had to guess I'd say close to 2,000*


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

lisa48317 said:


> I got 45, which was up 10 or so from last year. It's about par, since while there's tons of kids in the neighborhood, we don't have sidewalks or streetlights. I'm not sure where they all go.....
> 
> It was an absolutely perfect night, around the mid 50s - AND the sun even came out for a bit before the township outdoor warning sirens went off (sirens go off at beginning & end of ToT). Seeing the sun was a shock, since the last few years have been rain or rain/snow.


Same here, we have no sidewalks, no streetlights and honestly, none of the local malls do anything for Halloween that I know of. Even the one local church that I saw doing Trunk or Treat last year didn't do it this year. And still, we were down from last year. I don't get it. We had perfect weather too.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

lilibat said:


> I'll just be over here being bitter about zero ToTs. Don't mind me.


ahhhh.... We feel your pain. This is our first year in about three years where we actually had TOTs. It's especially frustrating to see you report zero kids, because I love some of the suggestions and comments you make here and over in the prop forum. We hope next year is better not bitter.


----------



## Hallopois (Sep 3, 2017)

I didn't count but it was a good turn out. Next year I vow to count!


----------



## AdamsBarHunt (Jul 31, 2018)

This was our 2nd year in the neighborhood, last year we had approximately 1,800 trick or treaters. I'm told this year was a record breaking one with about 2,300 kids!!!!


----------



## Hallopois (Sep 3, 2017)

I am confused about how this works. I received a reply sent to my email that someone had nearly 2000 (yes two thousand) kids on Halloween but I don't see it on this thread. Where did it go? And what did you do to get 2000? Is some one a Pied Piper?


----------



## AdamsBarHunt (Jul 31, 2018)

Hallopois said:


> I am confused about how this works. I received a reply sent to my email that someone had nearly 2000 (yes two thousand) kids on Halloween but I don't see it on this thread. Where did it go? And what did you do to get 2000? Is some one a Pied Piper?



That was me. My post was the last one on page 9 of this thread, and your post is the first one on page 10. Maybe that's why you didn't see it?

I'm not exactly sure why my neighborhood gets so many. Somehow many years ago it became the place to go on Halloween for trick-or-treaters. We are one of the few streets with streetlamps, I think that has something to do with it. There's also a hearse owners club in my town, and several members live on my street, so they always park their hearses in their yards and do great displays with them. Most houses do a lot of great decorations in their yard.

Another cool thing my neighborhood does is a school parade the afternoon on Halloween. The middle school is one street down, when the kids get out of school all the students and teachers walk the neighborhood to see all the houses/halloween decorations, and all the kids are wearing their halloween costumes. 

If you want to see some pictures and videos here's a link to my google drive album from Halloween: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ZVCH77gO7VG64JJCGaRx5-WmiuYjds5b


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

We got around 220 TOTs. And the weather in NC was perfect! Not too cold, not too hot.


----------



## spiney99 (Nov 1, 2010)

We had @ 150. This was a spike. I think it was because the local Trunk or Treat event was rained out on the weekend so this was the only chance for the kids to go ToTing.


----------



## Grumpy64 (Nov 11, 2015)

Do not know why, but I have just seen this thread.

We had about 180 this year, much less than the usual 500 to 600 but it can be on account of the horrible weather that plagued us.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

We had 45 - 50 ToTers. Perfect weather. Just not a lot of foot traffic - all the front lawns are long and the houses kind of spread apart, not the best for high volume ToTing!
Best is repeat Toters from previous years. They told us that our house is their favorite and they save it for the end so they can hang around and enjoy it.


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

We had 7 trick or treaters. That's seven as in lucky seven; one more than six; two more than five. This reflects a 700 percent increase over last year when we had none as in no trick or treaters at all. Rose and I put out the haunted graveyard anyway. Partly it's because we remember when the graveyard and the walk-through crypt and she and I and Bryan as scareactors attracted crowds in excess of 300 or more. But that was another place and another time. Now we do it because we like to. If no one wants to show up for it, that's their look out.


----------



## timewarrior (Jan 8, 2015)

Had about 145


----------



## Irishguy (Oct 13, 2011)

I lost track of how many we had. I'd say (roughly) 700? I know at one point we had about a 20 minute wait in the front yard and about 15 minutes for the backyard. I know we went through 9 BIG bags of candy though!


----------

